# وقود الماء وجهاز المانى لانتاجه



## مبتدىءلينوكس (28 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
وجدت بالويكى 
صفحة عن جهاز تصميم شركة Linda الالمانية المتخصصة فى انتاج الغازات 

الجهاز يتكون من خزان ماء بالاسفل ويعلوه وحدة التخليل للماء وخلفها خزان لجمع الغازات = وقود الماء 

وهى تصله لتسيير اى سيارة او مركبة 

ولكن للاسف مكانه بالمتحف بمدينة Altlußheim, Germany

ووهو شكل مبسط وسهل لخلايا انتاج وقود الماء











الرابط 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Linde-Wasserstofftank.JPG



```
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Linde-Wasserstofftank.JPG
```

Tank für flüssigen Wasserstoff der Firma Linde, aufgenommen im Museum Autovision in Altlußheim; Tank for liquid H2, Museum Autovision, Altlußheim, Germany
بالمناسبة 
كلمة وقود الماء تعنى بالالمانية Wasserstoff


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (30 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك

شكرا


----------



## مخترع مظلوم (30 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور على الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## مخترع مظلوم (30 يوليو 2008)

اخوي ممكن توضح لنا اذا كان هذا الجهاز يباع او لا 


واذا كان يباع ياليت تحط لنا السعر حقه والكمية الي ممكن ينتجها يوميا من وقود الماء


وشكرا لك


----------



## عليدناي (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 

بارك اله فيك اخي على الموضوع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 أغسطس 2008)

مخترع مظلوم قال:


> اخوي ممكن توضح لنا اذا كان هذا الجهاز يباع او لا
> 
> 
> واذا كان يباع ياليت تحط لنا السعر حقه والكمية الي ممكن ينتجها يوميا من وقود الماء
> ...




الجهاز ليس للبيع لان مكانه المتحف

خلى الناس تبيع بنزين 
لانه ان انتشر ماراح احد يشترى وقود 
لذالك وضعوه بالمتحف

وهو سهل التنيع فقط اقراء عنه في جوجل وهنا موضوعات كثيرة واللالف المنتديات الاجنبية تتحدث عن وقود الماء الضوع سهل ولكن عليك ان تبداء بنفسك


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (8 أغسطس 2008)

نتمنى ان تنتشر تقنية وقود الماء ليخف العبء على المستخدم


----------



## مهندس ن (6 أكتوبر 2008)

وبارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رعد الحيالي (11 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك


----------

